# Pride and Prejudice and Zombies (2011)



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Natalie Portman has signed on to produce and star in the movie version of the best-selling book "Pride and Prejudice and Zombies,". Portman should make a good Elizabeth Bennet.

http://www.cnn.com/2009/SHOWBIZ/Movies/12/11/natalie.portman.prejudice.zombies/index.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can see her as Lizzie Bennet

I wonder who will play Darcy?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm a huge Jane Austen fan. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw this book, I bought it on the spot! The best of both worlds...


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's the IMDB link for anyone who wants to keep up with casting and other news:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1374989/


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for the link! I'll be following this one!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Natilie Portman is hottttttttt!!!!I'll watch the movie just to see her hubba hubba


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Now that director David O. Russell and Natalie Portman have left this project, lots o' buzz about replacements.

http://www.latinoreview.com/news/po...-up-for-pride-and-prejudice-and-zombies-11431


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You know, JT, with your new-found acting experience in a horror setting, maybe you should audition for the part of Mr Collins


----------

